
Ask HN: Alternative to Firebase? - trbn
Any recommendations on Firebase alternatives?<p>Would like:
- DB
- Authentication
- Hosting of static files<p>Thank you!
======
areski
you might want to check Kinto:
[https://kinto.readthedocs.io/en/stable/](https://kinto.readthedocs.io/en/stable/)

~~~
trbn
Thanks! Will check it out :)

